# What kind of goats do I have



## Lizette73 (Jul 31, 2013)

I was given these two goats and would like to know if anyone could tell me what breed they may be. Would be nice to know. I have attached a picture of Billy and Lilly. Thanks.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

The cream one looks like a Nubian/Nigerian Dwarf or a Nubian/Sabble Mix. The other looks like a Nigerian Dwarf, or Nigerian Dwarf mix. They are cuties!!


----------



## Lizette73 (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks. Aren't those types of goats smaller? The ones I have a pretty big.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Nigerians are shorter. Nubians and Sabbles are taller. That's why I am thinking a cross. On the more brown 'painted' ones, is has a Nigerian Dwarf coloring and ears. The other one has 'airplane' ears, so I cross with a goat that has the long floppy ears, and a goat with upright ears. Do you know how tall these guys are? Some Nigerians are 2' tall.


----------



## Lizette73 (Jul 31, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> Nigerians are shorter. Nubians and Sabbles are taller. That's why I am thinking a cross. On the more brown 'painted' ones, is has a Nigerian Dwarf coloring and ears. The other one has 'airplane' ears, so I cross with a goat that has the long floppy ears, and a goat with upright ears. Do you know how tall these guys are? Some Nigerians are 2' tall.


Well I am 5 feet tall and when they both stand up on back legs they are taller then me. I am just curious because I am wanting to get a few more females. She is the cream colored one.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yup, still going with a cross. Definitely dairy crosses.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Am I blind? I don't see any pictures. Or any link to pictures?


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> Am I blind? I don't see any pictures. Or any link to pictures?


 i was just going to say the same thing, but my internet has been crazy all day


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

There WAS pictures. Now they aren't there any more.


----------



## Lizette73 (Jul 31, 2013)

enchantedgoats said:


> i was just going to say the same thing, but my internet has been crazy all day


Sorry I don't know what happened to the pic. Let me see if I can upload it again.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The buck looks Alpine and the doe looks Saanen/Nubian IMO


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah, now that I am looking at what goathiker said, I agree. Plus, the right side up picture is better than an upside down one


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Yep I think Goathiker nailed it. All I know is they are cute and I love the bucks coloring.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I say saanen/Nubian for the doe. The buck is not a standard color for an Alpine. His colors make me think he has some Nigerian ancestors somewhere in there. Cute goats, regardless.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

There are no standard colors for Alpine. They can be a color pattern OR any other color at all.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

His ears kinda have the airplane look to them though. So maybe some Nubian in there?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sure the buck doesn't have Fainter? His forehead looks large like a fainter....I don't know...he just reminds me of my Dallas...who is a fainter x

Doe looks saanen/Nubian to me too


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It would help if we could see a profile. Alpines have a unique dished face.


----------



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)

the white maybe Nubian mix and the other maybe a mix but pretty


----------

